# Virtovo sold. Selling Colocrossing network now.



## drmike (Jul 12, 2014)

I waited a bit here before power posting on this matter.  The original Virtovo owner(s) seemed to have right intentions and all.  But post sales/handoff/dealing away of their company, meh, maybe not so.   WHOIS info changed for Virtovo.com... I don't believe customers were notified...

Nowhere have I found some announcement formal or unofficial BREAKING NEWS. 

What I have found is a moderator elsewhere playing lol games with the acquiring company in rapid tennis fashion.  And I've foundt two UK companies circling the carcass seemingly on same thread later.  But that's just my opinion.. Ho hum...

To the business side of things...

*client.virtovo.com*

within the page = Google Analytics.



> ga('create', 'UA-40305974-3', 'auto');


An arbitrary check of that tracking code.... Yields this:

http://sameid.net/analytics/40305974/



> Domain / Last seenexport: txt IP Available details **stcake.com >>
> 2014.06.14 172.245.214.2 >> Analytics: UA-40305974
> Email: sales(x)ftpit.com **pit.com >>
> 2014.06.24 172.245.214.27 >> Analytics: UA-40305974


and virtovo.com is hosted on FTPIt IP space...

There you have it.... ftpit.com owns it....

Here's the gotcha MF'ers part though...

FTPIT is banned from WHT.... No clue why... I am lazy.. someone go find out...

So now they are using Virtovo's account to offer up on WHT....

Do I smell another WHT ban for yet another CC related company?  Oh yeah...


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 12, 2014)

> The original Virtovo owner(s) seemed to have right intentions and all.


I mentioned this on the other thread and I'll mention it here again, there have been rumors floating around that "Susan" who appeared in December was Marc from ShardHost who hasn't been heard from since November.  If Virtovo would like to dispel these rumors...



> But post sales/handoff/dealing away of their company, meh, maybe not so.   WHOIS info changed for Virtovo.com... I don't believe customers were notified...


The registered company, Virtovo Ltd hasn't been sold, and it is still listed as active at Companies House with Susan as the director.  It appears to have been just an asset sale.

The customers weren't notified of the change (I was a customer). It's unclear whether the customers were part of the asset sale. The new owner switched the billing panel to WHMCS and my email address doesn't appear to be in the new billing portal (the password reset returns 'customer account not found').



> There you have it.... ftpit.com owns it....


..and who does FTPit rent their servers from? Hint: FTPiT isn't a direct CC customer and they don't rent from HVH...

Question: when did FTPiT change their WHOIS to private? #winning!

*edited to answer my own question:*

It looks like the FTPiT WHOIS was made private in late April.  #winning

google cache of the pulled WHT offer: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TzDG6U5VEugJ:www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php%3Fp%3D9174551+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## MartinD (Jul 12, 2014)

Also worth noting that the user changed their nickname too - it's now virtovojimmy or something.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello

1.the whois issue at our site

I have moved the domain to namesilo where they added the whois by default.I am correcting it very soon.

2.CC shell company

NO,we are not.We have still incero as location.Jarland and rayan can verify that.  does any of those companies use other than CC locations ?

3.Virtovo acquisition

Only domain is acquired a few days ago.No customers acquisition happened,just only domain.Nothing more is acquired to make any annoucements or such


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 12, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> 3.Virtovo acquisition
> 
> Only domain is acquired a few days ago.No customers acquisition happened,just only domain


So did you acquire the domain so you could get around your WHT ban and post offers there?

for reference, 2 of the suspended IDs: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=416492

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=445726

Also, do you make it a habit of creating new IDs and shilling your own company on WHT?

 



> virtovovinay
> 
> Newbie
> 
> ...


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=542870


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> So did you acquire the domain so you could get around your WHT ban and post offers there?
> 
> for reference, the suspended ID: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=416492
> 
> ...


No the domain was acquired for a employer of mine,I will pass on to them once susan provide me the other details and they asked to post in forums to promote the domain and yes I work for delima tech of malayasia who will get the domain later on

pubcrawler posted about it in let long ago,this the same company


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

Let me clear the wht fiasco

I was first using the letwebhost id as personal id and then when ftpit was started we made that id If I am right.

At that time ,like all forum newbies I was not aware that two ids not allowed

in the beginning,Ftpit was chris ID in forums and letwebhost was mine

So they banned me beacause of that even after I have asked them closing the personal id and make ftpit as main id.

To be honest,I exactly do not remember the exact details right now since this was long ago


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 12, 2014)

> No the domain was acquired for a employer of mine


Why did you change the original "customer" in that sentence  to "employer" ?



> Let me clear the wht fiasco


You conveniently sidestepped the issue of the virtovovinay ID (the same one that posted the pulled Virtovo offer today) recommending FTPiT on WHT.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Why did you change the original "customer" in that sentence to "employer" ?.


They are my employer..There is a pub crawler thread at let,they are the same people ,I do not know if drmike remembers or not


I will change the Whois of the site to them tomorrow ,I am working as mediator in this since they have no time for those and plus I work for them


This is how the story goes


At first virtovo was contacted by us to acquire the customers ,they said they would not sell customers.please see the virtovo thread at LET where they posted about selling and then about not selling as last.


So I stopped the conversation there,later my employer told me if I can give them an established domain


I thought this domain will be best for them,so technically I am a mediator in the transaction .they have hundreds of customers in local market so acquiring a domain name will work for them.Any more question ,please contact them tomorrow once Whois is updated,they are yet to pay me though.Forum posts were made on being asked by them


Even Susan or whoever you think has been told about it that I am not the real owner.The other question will be replied by pm tomorrow since it is 7 am here


----------



## drmike (Jul 12, 2014)

I am open minded and deals do get dizzying....  Hopefully @ftpitnipon and his employer or whoever can step up and clear things...

Virtovo was a good brand, but absent customers coming along, it's a weird acquisition to do and to start running ads for... Considering so recently was close one location then another, then goodbye and now quickly selling CC pass through servers....

I'll note somewhere in the muck I noticed the SWIP on FTPIT IPs being Cloudshards again   Poor QueryFoundry can't stay off the radar lately and unintended....  I just say it cause others saw this and I don't want people think I am handing out free ride tickets at the carnival again.

Popcorn time.


----------



## drmike (Jul 12, 2014)

PS: If everything can be explained clearly and all, good... Will be a breath of fresh air.... I am 100% for this..  and ideally WHT rewards the folks involved / gets them a corporate account without mixing up prior issues that resulted in a ban...

I'll hold on any info publishing on this and let the owners clear the air... But there will be more Q&A if anything is odd...


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

We have some ips swiped to bitaccel even,where they are the old cc customers.It is whole of /25


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

whois is updated to them to avoid the confusions ,though they are yet to clear my payments but feel I need to do it.

I am moving their customers to the billing panel this week.I work for them as webdeveloper and maintaining their customers

Currently FTPIT whois is using my address as the namesilo by default changed the owner address but the domain is originally owned by chris,so I will correct them as soon I get his latest address

Also we are not related to CC except the server purchases . All of our KVM services have been with incero and I work closely with Ryan for issues and jarland as mentor


----------



## drmike (Jul 12, 2014)

*but the domain is originally owned by chris*

Which domain are we speaking of?  Chris who and which company affiliation?  Just for clarification so no inferred anything gets in here...


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> I'll note somewhere in the muck I noticed the SWIP on FTPIT IPs being Cloudshards again


This is because it's our IP space (from CC). If the client requests it, we can further delegate it down to their org IDs should it be needed.

But yes, old entries and nobody requested that they be updated.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 12, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> 2.CC shell company
> 
> NO,we are not.We have still incero as location.Jarland and rayan can verify that.  does any of those companies use other than CC locations ?


Actually - yes.  Several of them used non-CC locations in an attempt to disguise their ownership - and one child in particular made a HUGE fuss over the fact that he was using non-CC locations.  Cue to a couple months later, when he plays the "look at me pay attention to me" card with the fake suicide drama, and suddenly "his company" is moving back to CC again.

So, remains to be seen.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

I have just found the reason why I got banned in WHT.You can see from the thread,I was novice at that stage,not reading the forum rules like everyone else.I thought business and personal account to separate from each other,not knowing two accounts not allowed.Please do not laugh at me now 

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1228255&highlight=ftpit

This is the LET thread.Same tophost2u would be using the domain where I work

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/9854/sulv-d-i-m-just-having-doubts-about-ftpit/p1

Chris is the owner of FTPIT and he is also partner of the company.We have transferred the domain from godaddy to namesilo where they added the whois by default


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 12, 2014)

> Also we are not related to CC except the server purchases .


Dr Mike and Dr Pony said CC related.  I said #winning related.  

You're buying from CC direct now and not buying your servers from Mr. #winning anymore? (asking because the test IPs in your LET offer today were showing #winning...and by the way, the Chicago 23.94.x.x one is still blacklisted.  I'd be bitching up a storm at the DC over that)


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

I have multiple servers with multiple providers,so I cannot say exactly I have from this provider and not from that provider .CC or #winning whoever provides best pricing,I buy from them.

Yes,I have servers from both and Incero at this moment


----------



## drmike (Jul 12, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> I have just found the reason why I got banned in WHT.You can see from the thread,I was novice at that stage,not reading the forum rules like everyone else.I thought business and personal account to separate from each other,not knowing two accounts not allowed.Please do not laugh at me now


Without reading, noted multiple account issue prior on WHT...  Many of hosts have been snagged for such.... Very common and some subset were honest, but unaware of house rules.  WHT is all but one market and big picture over-inflated market that is meh... Not so great on ROI for many folks.

This matter had multiple points of wondering - like the WHOIS info on the virtovo.com domain.

And fine to buy from whoever at CC has pickpocket pricing #winning price. Intricate game the play out with such... (cough).

Not to be slappy, but... "I have multiple servers with multiple provider".... Is I, you as employee and/or you personally and or?  Often things get ahh slipped in communications unintentionally and posturing about WE (when company is one person) or referring to the company in third person is fashionable.

Even though you use CC and multiple issues, I am rooting for you being all clean and come out the other side of this ready to do business in a big way.... Yeah CC certainly getting you more heat than if you were say Incero + whoever else hosting.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

Here I means for the FTPIT servers.I should have used "we"

Actually I started off with incero,but there were some IP issues before,so I had to move away from them to CC

Later when Ryan joined Incero,I ordered incero again.Ryan is very helpful.He had solved many issues over FB


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 12, 2014)

> This matter had multiple points of wondering - like the WHOIS info on the virtovo.com domain.


That combined with the fact that the Vancouver servers aren't scheduled to be shut down until next weekend is why the Virtovo offer on WHT raised questions.  "Susan" should have notified customers who still have service in Vancouver that the domain but not the customers had been sold.  It would have eliminated the possibility of confusion.  (the last post from "Susan" 10 days ago was _"The website will have information on it shortly to reflect the closure of services."_)


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 12, 2014)

She told me she has refunded everybody and all payments due have been cleared.While refunding ,customers may have been informed of it.I have no idea of the internal working though


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 12, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> She told me she has refunded everybody and all payments due have been cleared.While refunding ,customers may have been informed of it.I have no idea of the internal working though


When she announced the Vancouver closure on June 3rd she extended the expiry dates for everyone in Vancouver until July 19th so people with service in Vancouver got a few weeks of free service.



> _We have extended all Vancouver VPS expiry dates to the 19th so you will not have to pay another invoice in this location and your VPS will be online for six weeks until the 19th._


----------



## Francisco (Jul 13, 2014)

> Chris is the owner of FTPIT and he is also partner of the company.We have transferred the domain from godaddy to namesilo where they added the whois by default


Can you include a last name or at least a first initial on that?

Only reason I bring that up is no one wants there to be assumptions made by "Which Chris?"

Francisco


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 13, 2014)

Christ Boggs not the #winning one


----------



## Virtovo (Jul 13, 2014)

Only the domain was sold.  Customers were informed as part of the closure that the domain would likely be sold and as a result were offered this email address to contact on any issues that needed addressing in Vancouver:

[email protected]

Services in Vancouver are still operational until the 19th as agreed.  No customer data was passed on.  The sale was merely for the brand and the domain name.


----------



## Virtovo (Jul 13, 2014)

Just to add some clarity to the whole thing.  I was unaware of this thread and only made aware quite late by the domain buyer.

After having been approached by a couple of individuals I decided not to sell the business in its entirety for various reasons.  Some were to do with the reputation of the buyer and who clients might end up with as a result and other concerns were to do with personal guarantees with Paypal and bank accounts which I'd still be liable for in a transfer of business.

I was approached by ftpit about selling the brand (domain names, website design, associated social media accounts and forum logins).  The agreement was to transfer these things one by one as part payments were made (this was at the buyers request).  The buyer was to announce a change of ownership of the domain/social media accounts once completed.  I prepared an email to clients as part of a series of closure emails which detailed the brand was likely to be sold after July 1st and they were given the direct IP to access SolusVM and an email of [email protected] to contact (hopefully a client can verify, DomainBop?).  I had even gone as far as contacting a few people (such as Manndude) to tell them about a purchase to ensure no wrongdoing was done regarding 'verified provider' status etc.

After July 1st payment was made for the domain name and it was transferred (along with .net version and a few other unused business related .com/.net addresses).  After transferred I was told that purchase of the social media/forum access would be delayed to the end of the month.  I wasn't sure why this was; however agreed.  This is where things got sloppy on my part as my mind completely went off the announcement of a change of ownership.

It seems the new owner has since posted on WHT etc which has caused this confusion.

Just to clarify:


virtovo.com/virtovo.net sold to ftpit
Customer data was not transferred and the only copy is now a SQL dump stored locally
A change of ownership of the domain was to be announced by the buyer
Forum + Social media accounts are still under original control
Please accept my apologies as customers and a community if this has caused confusion.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 14, 2014)

> I prepared an email to clients as part of a series of closure emails which detailed the brand was likely to be sold after July 1st and they were given the direct IP to access SolusVM and an email of [email protected] to contact (hopefully a client can verify, DomainBop?)


June 23rd email to customers:



> *Closure of Website and Client area*





> After July 1st our website and client area will not be available.  It is possible that post closure we may look to sell the Virtovo domain name and website design.  We will not be seling/transferring any client data or services.
> 
> If you need to contact support after July 1st.  Please use the following email address:
> 
> ...



The confusion arose because the buyer of the domain/brand made it appear in their WHT ad that it was a continuation of the "old" Virtovo business by saying they had been in business since December 2013:



> *Q: How long have you been in business?**
> A: Since December,2013*


Google cache: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TzDG6U5VEugJ:www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php%3Fp%3D9174551+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 14, 2014)

A hat tip to you for clarifying, and for not selling client info (probably one of my worst pet peeves).  What made you decide to step away from hosting?


----------



## ftpitnipon (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everybody

Just a quick note,this domain has been transfered to a third party as I have mentioned before .I /FtpIt no longer associated with this domain hereafter


----------

